# Lecture VLC, image qui se chevauchent en bouillies de pixels



## Drepax (24 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, voilà, je tente vainement de regarder un film bien connu du grand public téléchargé en très bonne qualité (le film fait plus de 10go pour donner une idée) mais malheureusement, pendant la lecture, régulièrement mon écran devient comme ça, donc pas très agréable pour regarder un film 
Voir la pièce jointe 26011

J'aimerais savoir si vous aviez une idée de comment résoudre ce petit problème. Je précise que mes pilotes ne sont pas mis à jour à part par le biais des MAJ obligatoire que me fait faire mon ordi et que je n'arrive pas à mettre mes pilotes à jour manuellement (notamment ceux de ma carte graphique).
Merci à tous, bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

Il peut faire 150 GO ton film sa voudra pas dire qu'il est bien codé, et là, il a pas l'air bien codé, ou sinon il te manque des codecs.

Comment sa se fait un film de 10 GO ? 

Un film compressé bien depuis un DVD, pèse environ 1,2 GO.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

perso j ai jamais pu ou su faire marcher VLC correctement
le l ai abandonne depuis longtemps


----------



## Drepax (24 Mai 2010)

Bonne question, en tout cas, merci de m'apporter une piste de réponse, sachant que ça ne fait pas ça que avec ce film mais en l'occurrence, ça le fait plus régulièrement avec celui là (quand ça m'arrive c'est quand j'avance dans le film, il y a un petit temps où les images se chevauchent). Pourquoi 10Go? Bonne question, déjà, la qualité je pense, il est en 1080p, il est très long, plus de 2h30 mais après, je pourrais pas te dire...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

Bah donne ta configuration déjà 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> perso j ai jamais pu ou su faire marcher VLC correctement
> le l ai abandonne depuis longtemps



L'orthographe aussi tu l'as abandonné ?

VLC est très bien au passage.


----------



## Drepax (24 Mai 2010)

Je suis sur Mac Os X, version 10.5.8

Processeur: 2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire: 2Go 1067 MHz DDR3 (je te donne des trucs, je sais même pas si ça sert )
Carte vidéo: NVIDIA GeForce 9400M

Voilà, si tu as besoin d'autre trucs, dis moi, en tout cas, merci de me répondre, bonne soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

@artguillaume merci de garder tes lecons de Bescherelles pour toi ainsi que tes reponses d adolescent boutonneux ou alors montre ta bite....


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> @artguillaume merci de garder tes lecons de Bescherelles pour toi ainsi que tes reponses d adolescent boutonneux ou alors montre ta bite....


très classe comme réponse 
 vraiment pas vulgaire

--

pour revenir au sujet

des films surtout téléchargés et venant de n'importe où peuvent etre  avec n'importe quoi dedans 
préciser les  formats


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

les lecons d artguillaume ne le...sont pas d avantage dans un style certes different mais tout aussi peu amical ce qui ne m empeche pas d apprecier beaucoup de ses remarques et pour en revenir au sujet VLC ne me donne pas satisfaction j espere ne pas avoir fait trop de fautes de...frappe malgre cette faute de gout  sans rancune


----------



## Drepax (24 Mai 2010)

Je sais pas si c'est ce que tu veux mais le fichier est en.mkv


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> très classe comme réponse
> vraiment pas vulgaire
> 
> --
> ...



Il y avait pas quelques problèmes avec le 1080p justement ?

Suffit qu'il possède que 1GO de RAM et une CG un peu ancienne pour avoir cet effet la il me semble.


----------



## Drepax (24 Mai 2010)

La carte graphique est celle sus-cité, au niveau de la RAM, j'ai deux barrettes de 1Go donc, 2Go (je sais pas si on peut compter comme ça ^^)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

Drepax a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est ce que tu veux mais le fichier est en.mkv



Pourquoi tu l'as pas dis dès le début ????



Pardon pour ta config il y a un post qui a retenu mon attention.

C'est pas ta config, c'est .mkv le problème, il existe surement des solutions cependant j'ai cherché un peu et le problème a l'air d'être aleatoire, le mieux est de le compresser dans un autre format. Personnellement comme j'ai windows sur mon MAC, et VLC, j'ai pu tester sur la même machine et sa marche sous windows ... mais il faut installer des drivers et je sais pas si ils sont dispo sur MAC.


----------



## Drepax (24 Mai 2010)

Lol, et je fais comment pour le compresser dans un autre format? J'ai essayé de changer la "terminologie" du fichier en .avi mais je sais pas si ça marche aussi facilement que ça. Tu entends quoi par installer des drivers? Enfin, pour quels logiciels?
ps: je trouvais ça étrange aussi que le fichier soit en .mkv mais vu mes compétences en informatique, ça m'a pas choqué outre mesure ^^


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

VLC même si il lit beaucoup de chose de base, ne lit pas tout.

Le MKV est très différent du .avi, ou même autre format, tu peux avoir du 5.1 et les sous titres par exemple ... c'est un conteneur on va dire vulgairement.

Comme je te l'ai dis sur MAC je n'ai pas trop cherché la solution, et encore une fois le problème semble être aléatoire ... Donc chez certain sa fonctionne sur MAC avec VLC pour d'autre non. 

J'avais trouvé Ce site, c'est là ou j'ai décidé d'aller sur windows. (enfin démarrer sur windows)

http://mkv4mac.free.fr/?p=lec


----------



## Drepax (24 Mai 2010)

Ok, bah merci pour les réponses en tout cas, je crois que ça va être un peu compromis pour que je regarde mon film tranquillement  Encore merci, ps: je profite, tu as l'air un peu calé, je voudrais te demander, comment on peut mettre à jour les drivers de ma CG, de ma carte mère etc... Je joue à un jeu sur mon ordi, et j'ai un taux d'ips faible, je pense que ça vient de là.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Pomme, mise à jours de logiciels ... 

Oui c'est déroutant si tu étais sur windows  mais les MAJ matériels sont avec celle logiciel. 

Le taux d'ips faible vient de ta CG faible 

Pour le MKV j'avais une solution alternative mais je doute que ce soit impossible de le lire, mais embêtant je pense.

Si tu convertis un DVD fait le en .avi  c'est surement pas le mieux, mais bon j'ai jamais eu de problème et la qualité est pas mal.

Cela dis tu as snow léopard comme mise à jours au passage.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2010)

warf du mkv

il y a déjà des sujets là dessus
conversion ou...passer par d'autres lecteurs
(movist , mplayer par exemple)

il y a ca qui marche bien surtout en mode recherche avancée 
la recherche  interne macgeneration dont recherche avancée

+
recherche interne à chaque fil limitée au contenu du fil 
(à coté d'outils de discussion)

ou même recherche google ou yahoo  ou autres moteurs
mais limitée au site (ici le forum)
site:forums.macg.co  suivi des termes à chercher


----------



## kaos (25 Mai 2010)

j'ai vu un post similaire et en fait c etait le mode zoom qui était enclenché un truc comme ça , donc le mieux fais un reset dans les prefs de vlc


----------



## Gr3gZZ (25 Mai 2010)

CPU pas assez puissant pour lire un 1080p. Sur un macbook le 720p est suffisant sinon upscaling.

Quand on télécharge des films illégalement, c'est un peu gros de pas savoir le lire.


----------



## Drepax (25 Mai 2010)

@Pascalformac, étant donné que je ne savais pas d'où venait le problème et notamment du fichier en .mkv, je me suis permis de créer un nouveau post, je sais que ça doit être chiant de retrouver les mêmes posts mais bon, je sais pas forcement quels mots clefs utilisés donc voilà. Merci d'avoir répondu malgré tout.

@Gr3gZZ Je ne savais pas que mon CPU n'était pas assez puissant pour lire en 1020p, pareil, sinon, je me serais pas fait chier à télécharger ce film  en tout cas, merci de m'apprendre des trucs

@kaos J'essaierais, merci de m'avoir aiguillé.

Merci à tout le monde d'avoir aidé à la résolution de mon problème, bonne journée.


----------

